# North Korea says it will immediately stop nuclear bomb and ICBM tests



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"North Korean leader Kim Jong Un said his country no longer needed to conduct nuclear tests or intercontinental ballistic missile tests because it had completed its goal of developing the weapons, the state-run Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) said."

They now wish to "pursue economic growth and peace..."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...p-nuclear-tests-scrap-test-site-idUSKBN1HR37J

No word on whether they will scrap nukes they have already built, part of Trump's requirement for peace on the peninsula. I don't believe Kim will ever de-nuclearize. He's seen what happened to Saddam Hussein and Gadhaffi. It's his ace in the hole.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well done Mr. Trump pick up your Nobel for actually doing something unless like the last moron


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have no way of knowing what NK is up to, we can hope for the best. No way on earth they Give Trump a peace prize. They will give it to NK you watch.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> "North Korean leader Kim Jong Un said his country no longer needed to conduct nuclear tests or intercontinental ballistic missile tests because it had completed its goal of developing the weapons, the state-run Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) said."
> 
> They now wish to "pursue economic growth and peace..."
> 
> ...


Gaddafi and Hussein were pushing the gold dinar. Rocket Man is not in the same category. He has a lot to gain if the Chinese don't off him.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It’s too bad that a few of the NK nukes haven’t accidentally went off. That would solve many problems.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We love Trump If he is not God's Man appointed to help us out..who is the next leading candidate?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We love Trump If he is not God's Man appointed to help us out..who is the next leading candidate?


We have to pray for that. As they say, we get the leaders we deserve. Trump was really better than we deserved as a nation, we got a little 'slow down the inevitable train wreck' grace there for sure.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A delaying tactic till Jesus comes back to get it really straightened out.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wondering if the whole NK nuke program is taking a road trip to Iran - thy have been cooperating in their efforts - the embargo on NK might have spurred a location change ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The fat kid is just doing a song and a dance. This is right out of his fathers and his grandfathers play book. No way he gives up his nukes and no way he stops development of both his missiles and nukes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A trade for even stevens, huh?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nancy Pelosi on NK. I think you will find this interesting starting at the 12:30 minute mark. Listen to what she has to say. She tells what NK has done and plans to do with their nukes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A delaying tactic till Jesus comes back to get it really straightened out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is huge if it actually plays out.....



> Kim Asks For 2nd Summit With Trump, Promises Swift Surrender Of Nuclear Arsenal


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-09-20/pompeo-north-korea-will-surrender-nukes-end-trumps-term


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So far the fat kid has givin up nothing of value. We on the other hand have stopped war games and most training exercises. Exactly what he wanted. China and Russia are doing business on the QT to some extent. Meanwhile he continues to build bombs, missiles, and make fissile material. No way he gives up his nukes and missiles. Like his Daddy and Granpappy, he is stringing us along, We are getting played my friend.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> So far the fat kid has givin up nothing of value. We on the other hand have stopped war games and most training exercises. Exactly what he wanted. China and Russia are doing business on the QT to some extent. Meanwhile he continues to build bombs, missiles, and make fissile material. No way he gives up his nukes and missiles. Like his Daddy and Granpappy, he is stringing us along, We are getting played my friend.


This time I believe China is the driving force behind NK.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> We love Trump If he is not God's Man appointed to help us out..who is the next leading candidate?


Michelle Obama.

Kim has played the president like a stolen violin since the night he won the election.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Michelle Obama.
> 
> Kim has played the president like a stolen violin since the night he won the election.


Yeah, Trump should have followed Obama's plan. He had it all under control. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I've got a sieve to carry your water in.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Michelle Obama.
> 
> Kim has played the president like a stolen violin since the night he won the election.


Not like any of the others before him, Huh? I guess Mooochell can take a page out of her hubby's play book and send the pork chop a plane load of cash. Yea, that will work.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And if Trump did not try to negotiate he would be a war monger that will lead us to nuclear winter. Can not have it both ways. Plus how distracting from important issues are the democrats, RINOs and deep state? Here are a bunch of traitors that should swing from light poles.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When it come down to it there are three choices here. 

1) We negotiate while the porkchop concedes nothing

2) We except the fact that he is nuclear and adjust our defensive posture accordingly

Or 3) We go to war and take them. 

One is probably the best choice for now but two is where we will wind up, unless of course, he provokes us. Not likely, for now.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

To know how to negotiate with him, one would have to understand Korean, Chinese, Soviet and Japanese history. No one even knows what his goals are, and the president wouldn't be able to find Korea on a map, much less understand the forces driving North Korea.


----------

